# Der Ballerman-Ein Bulle auf Mallorca RTL



## 10hagen (29 Dez. 2012)

Hallo,
suche eine bestimmte Szene aus "Der Ballermann-Ein Bulle auf Mallorca" (RTL).
Und zwar die Szene wo der Ballermann und sein spanischer Polizeikollege sich gegenseitig fragen von welchem Fussballverein sie Fan sind (Zweite Liga tut schon weh...)
Wäre schön wenn jemand diese Szene als Clip hätte.
Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## peter (26 Mai 2013)

die würd ich auch germe sehen


----------



## peter (6 Jan. 2014)

immer her damit wenn die wer hat


----------



## peter (2 März 2015)

auf jeden fall


----------

